# Dean Clark House, The old Royal Devon and Exeter Hospital



## spikey (May 10, 2009)

*The old Royal Devon and Exeter Hospital, Dean Clark House*

Perfect site to try out my new Tokina 11-16mm lense, the place has been well stripped out, but it was still a great explore. Visited there with Scotty and Scrub2000

The hospital is situated in Southernhay in Exeter and was opened in 1743. The first stage of the hospital had four wards - the Devon, the Exeter, the Bristol and the Winchester Wards. Interestingly, the beds were placed with their sides to the wall, foot to foot, under the windows. Later, they were placed with the foot of each bed against the wall, and it wasn't until 1821 that the head was placed in the conventional position, against the wall. Another feature, that could be reintroduced, for medicinal purposes only, was the brew-house which supplied three pints daily to each patient. Water was likely to be contaminated, so the supply of beer was usual in workhouses and hospitals, and would also supply the patient with much needed carbohydrates and vitamin B.

After the Duke and Duchess of York visited the hospital in 1899, the hospital was given permission to add Royal to its title, becoming the Royal Devon and Exeter Hospital. Many medical improvements were introduced in the early 20th Century, especially radiography (x-rays) and improved anaesthesia. It wasn't until 1928 that the first Maternity Department was partly completed.

The Royal Devon and Exeter Hospital escaped damage in the Exeter blitz and on 24th August 1948 the last board meeting was held before the hospital became part of the newly formed NHS. The buildings of the RD&E were becoming inadequate for a modern health service and in 1974, the hospital moved to a new, purpose built facility on the Heavitree cricket field at Wonford. 

Since 1974 it been used by the Exeter Health trust until June 2007. Now it is earmaked for redevelopment as a mixed site including residential accommodation, a hotel and office premises. The planning process is expected to take 12 to 18 months and, due to the grade II* listing status, this will involve English Heritage.

Overview of the site






We managed to get in to the Halford, Victoria and Dean Clarke and heres the pics

Front view of Victoria Wing 





Halford Wing Front 





Trying to get panoramic view of site 





Now for inside 
Before As Exeter health Trust 





As of now





Overlooking Southernhay










Ward in Dean Clarke Wing 





Operations room ??










Roof above lift shaft





Another ward





Found these down in the basement prob part of the old chapel





Another corridoor with patient room off to the right 





Great room this and the light fitting - nhs defo couldnt afford that now 





Looking up throught the main stair well in Dean Clarke House 





Nurses Desk





Another corridor shot





and finally a leaving shot


----------



## Scotty (May 10, 2009)

nice clean site, every thing has been removed. there is no paper work, no beds, no shelfs, nothing!
the basement has alot of nice orignal features but its very PIRed and the security is quicki.

here is some more pics.































Scrub really likes the toilets.


----------



## Scrub2000 (May 10, 2009)

Few o' mine


----------



## Scrub2000 (May 10, 2009)

And TOP PLAY for the research Spikey 
Good effort!


----------



## spikey (May 10, 2009)

thanks dude,gotta look at the other bit mate :yes:


----------



## Foxylady (May 11, 2009)

spikey said:


> ...gotta look at the other bit mate :yes:



Can I come? 
Flip me, I knew about the old hospital but didn't realise it's use was changing yet again. Good work and photos, guys.
I'm serious, though. It'd be great to hook up on an explore if that's okay with you guys.


----------



## spikey (May 11, 2009)

Hi Foxy yer we done most of the plymouth site now, so gotta move further afield -- got a few places in Exeter to look at, but defo more than welcome to come with us


----------



## LiamCH (May 11, 2009)

I just love the before and after shots. There aren't enough of those in site reports; it's so much better to actually see the place in use too.


----------



## Foxylady (May 11, 2009)

spikey said:


> -- got a few places in Exeter to look at, but defo more than welcome to come with us



Cheers, Spikey. That'd be great. If you let me know by pm when you're over then I can get a bus in and meet you guys in Exeter.


----------



## exal66 (May 11, 2009)

haha, I remember going there when I was little and having 3 teeth pulled, not the best memory I'm sure! Shame its empty, its a lovely building just the like the old eye infirmary over the road.


----------



## thaskitz (May 11, 2009)

Sure i used to park there when i went shopping???
They open the car park to the old bit on the weekend?


----------



## Scotty (May 12, 2009)

thaskitz said:


> Sure i used to park there when i went shopping???
> They open the car park to the old bit on the weekend?



part of the car park is pay and display.
the rest is being used by the builders.


----------

